# Abfrage ausführen mit Werten aus Listenfeld in Access



## mrat (22. August 2007)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir ein access formular gebastelt, was mir daten aus einer tabelle in ein listenfeld packt. mit hilfe von folgendem code, kann ich auslesen, welche daten im listenfeld ausgewählt sind.

" Dim LF As Control
Dim Zeile As Long
Dim Erg As String

' Auswahl im listfeld durchlaufen und auf ausgewählte DS ausgeben
' Listfeld setzen
    Set LF = Me.Liste
' For-Nextschleife starten
    For Zeile = 1 To LF.ListCount - 1
    ' Schauen ob Eintag markiert
        If LF.Selected(Zeile) = True Then
        ' Wenn ja Ausgeben
            Erg = Erg & LF.Column(1, Zeile) & " or "
        ' Auswahl zurücksetzen, wenn aktiviert
            If DelAW = -1 Then
                LF.Selected(Zeile) = False
            End If
        End If
    Next Zeile
    Erg = Left(Erg, Len(Erg) - 6)
    MsgBox Erg"


die restlichen felder lese ich in der  abfrage mit "[forms]![LK_nach_Zeitraum]![Teilenr]" aus.

aber wie bekomm ich den wert von meiner variablen reg in die abfrage?

vielen dank,

gruss alex


----------



## larryson (27. August 2007)

Soll deine Variable "reg" Deine Teilenummer sein Und entspreicht "reg" dann vielleicht der Variable "erg"?

Wenn dem so ist kommt es darauf an, ob du mehrere Teilenummern oder nur eine haben möchtest.


----------

